# Auditory sensitivity



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I've found the Christmas period quite rough, worse than usual. I really cannot tolerate any kind of sudden or loud noises. It seems to trigger my anxiety to the point of me not leaving the house. But even in the house things happen; something like my husband dropping a wooden coat hanger on the floor or one of the children slamming a door can leave me with palpitations or shortness of breath. On a good day it can take me 15 minutes to half hour to regulate my breathing and heart rate, but on a bad day it spirals into full blown anxiety (i.e I cannot cope with other things that are happening afterwards and then it turns into a viscous circle). 

Obviously I can't expect the world to be silent but I wondered if anyone else has this and how they manage it. I can't be the only one?

TY x


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did something happen in your past that keeps you on edge now.

For example, I jump at loud noises too. I know the reason. When I was a child I lived in a war zone. To me, sudden, loud noises means that we are under attack. I know this I why I still jump with the loud noises because it's what comes to mind often when this happens. I'm 68 right now, I was about 10 when all this happened. These things can stay with a person for a life-time. However, since I know the source of my PTSD, I don't usually go into a state of anxiety, I've learned to just remind myself that I'm in a safe place now.

Is there something that happened to you that is the root of your reacting this way?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

@EleGirl - no this is something that I have had for just a few years since the onset of anxiety, but has become increasingly worse. I jump a lot; if someone is stood behind me at home, a knock at the door, phone rings etc. Continuous loud noises I need to put my fingers in my ears as its like nails on a chalkboard. 

I think it is just a side affect of general anxiety. I am dealing fairly well with that and have developed some good techniques to overcome those feelings when they arrive, but the auditory sensitivity is still there.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Check your thyroid and or your blood sugar. They can amplify this type issue.





peacem said:


> I've found the Christmas period quite rough, worse than usual. I really cannot tolerate any kind of sudden or loud noises. It seems to trigger my anxiety to the point of me not leaving the house. But even in the house things happen; something like my husband dropping a wooden coat hanger on the floor or one of the children slamming a door can leave me with palpitations or shortness of breath. On a good day it can take me 15 minutes to half hour to regulate my breathing and heart rate, but on a bad day it spirals into full blown anxiety (i.e I cannot cope with other things that are happening afterwards and then it turns into a viscous circle).
> 
> Obviously I can't expect the world to be silent but I wondered if anyone else has this and how they manage it. I can't be the only one?
> 
> TY x


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Check your medications..

Especially, the loud mouth variety.
.......................................................................................................................

Having fatigue and being overly tired can cause this. Do you have Sleep Apnea? Or does your husbands snoring prevent you from getting a good nights sleep?
Excess caffeine doe not help.

......................................................................................................

You probably need to cut down on all the Moonshine you are imbibing.
Drink sunshine instead. 

Get out in the sun, if possible....and take Vitamin D.

Do you have a lock on your pantry and your refrigerator? 
Relax, nobody is going to eat your food.
Unless you have a little Mikey in your house.
Or a little SunCMars...he was a hungry little boy.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On being a lifer, a soldier...three wars. 
I was ever jumpy.

Those were the good old days. I would love to be able to jump again....

Just Sayin'

SCM-


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

You may have TTTS. It's made worse by anxiety, it's a nasty cycle. 

Or you may 'just' have hyperacusis. I dealt with some of this while recovering from a ruptured eardrum. Have a read here. 

(I can't post the link yet due to my post count. Google tonic tensor tympanic syndrome). 

It's frustrating. Doctors are reluctant to prescribe benzodiazepines, but Valium helped me in the short term in that I was reassured it wasn't a serious physical problem, that it was, quite literally, all in my head. 

Having a loud, reactive husband didn't help, and I got him to work on that. I also use white noise quite a bit, even during the day. 

Best wishes!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

MEM2020 said:


> Check your thyroid and or your blood sugar. They can amplify this type issue.


Thank you. Recently had thyroid checked which was fine. Never had blood sugar done so I will mention it the next time I'm in. I eat a very healthy diet thought.....


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

@SunCMars


> Check your medications..
> 
> Especially, the loud mouth variety.
> .......................................................................................................................


No medications at all. 



> Having fatigue and being overly tired can cause this. Do you have Sleep Apnea? Or does your husbands snoring prevent you from getting a good nights sleep?
> Excess caffeine doe not help.
> 
> ......................................................................................................


I don't sleep well...good thought.



> You probably need to cut down on all the Moonshine you are imbibing.
> Drink sunshine instead.


I have had a fairly dry Christmas and generally hardly drink at all. My anxiety is much better and I have realised I don't need to drink to relax. 



> Get out in the sun, if possible....and take Vitamin D.


I take vit D everyday because I wear sunscreen everyday. I do leave sun screen off my arms in winter so I have some exposure



> Do you have a lock on your pantry and your refrigerator?
> Relax, nobody is going to eat your food.
> Unless you have a little Mikey in your house.
> Or a little SunCMars...he was a hungry little boy.


Sex? We have almost daily sex and things are improving in the quality-wise :smile2:


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Mommame2 said:


> You may have TTTS. It's made worse by anxiety, it's a nasty cycle.
> 
> Or you may 'just' have hyperacusis. I dealt with some of this while recovering from a ruptured eardrum. Have a read here.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I needed to look that up and I don't think its a physical problem with my ear. I think its a mental health issue. I will try the white noise for improving my sleep. Good idea!


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

My brother suffers from acute hearing and an inability to process and prioritize sounds. In a busy room, such as at the holidays, he becomes agitated. He has always suffered with this from the time he was a little boy. My parents got sound blocking headgear - this was the 70's, so it was not noise cancelling, etc. Basically, they are like ear muffs with a lot of insulation. You can still hear, but loud noises are greatly muffled and normal sounds are softened. (this is what people who work at the airport on the runways used to wear - that's how my parents found them). Anyway, it seemed to provide him some relief. He could be in the room, but did not get as agitated. Maybe there is something on the market in this vein that would help?


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

peacem said:


> [MENTION=31351]
> I think it is just a side affect of general anxiety.


Yes, almost certainly true. Rather than attempting to "target" noise-sensitivity specifically, keep working all-out on your anxiety and stress coping mechanisms.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Have you been to an Audiologist?

Couple things could be going on- the ear is not to be self- diagnosed.

Perhaps 2018 warrants a visit to a specialist and you can work your way back.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

I find my heart starts racing if my blood sugar is low and also right before a hot flash.

I react much more intensely to sudden loud noises than I used to and it will take my heart racing a while to subside


----------

